# FDA Recall of: Ton Shen Health/ DHZC-2



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 30, 2016)

I get CDC, and FDA reports daily. I thought I'd pass along one of today's FDA recalls:DHZC-2 Tablet by Ton Shen Health: Recall - Possible Health Risk.

The recall is for elevated lead content. During the Roman era, lead was a common to flavor both food and drink. It was found to add a "touch of sweetness", and it was widely used. Perhaps Agrippina, and  Nero over did it.


----------

